# Freedom 21



## Oceansail2 (May 3, 2013)

Hello all,
I have just purchased an 1984 Freedom 21 from a salvage company. It was damaged in Super Storm Sandy and I am in the process of repairing the damage. Mostly minor fiberglass work. My one big issue is the Rudder. It is bent at the blade and cracked at the tiller mount. The question I have is were can I get a replacement and/or can this be made out of Wood instead of Fiberglass.
I expect to launch her by the end of May or Early June and will keep you informed of her progress as I go.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have another Freedom owner here. This is an excellent resource FreedomYachts.org • Index page


----------



## adamv80 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey oceansail2 did you get her back together yet rudder etc, or do you need parts, also did you find any good parts boats yourself?


----------



## Oceansail2 (May 3, 2013)

Yes, Tardus has been in the water since May 2013. The Rudder glassed back together nicely and I have been sailing for most of they year. Even New Years Day! I do not have any connections on parts boats but the Freedomyacths.org site is a good start. Good Luck


----------



## adamv80 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cool, good for you, she looks beautiful, have a great spring and summer, Thanks!


----------

